# argh - water keeps getting hotter!!



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Great, latest problem is the temperature.... the heater is set diagonally as instructed along the back wall of the tank. The thermometer is attached to the front of the tank, in the bottom right hand corner.

The heater was set to 25 as supposedly this is the standard, and for the first couple of days the temp settled at around 24-25. Great. Then it started creeping up.

By yesterday the temp was reading 27, so I turned the heater down a notch to 24.

Instead the water just keeps getting hotter - its now reading 29 degrees!!

Could this be a result of the weather (my flat is REALLY hot right now) or is it more likely to be a faulty heater? Should I turn it down some more and see if that helps?


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

Its probably the weather - my turtle tank is showing 27 on the smart heater.


----------



## keels (Jul 19, 2011)

Probs is just the weather!! all four of my tanks have jumped up by 4 degrees!! iv just kept their lights off and lids open and tried to keep the room as cool as possible!! its a nightmare trying to keep it down with the sun beating through the window and no wind to come through the open windows to cool the room! (not that im complaining about the hot weather!!  )


----------

